# [SOLVED] Looking for a new GPU.



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi guys, my current graphics card is an Powercolor AMD Radeon HD 7850 2GB.

It's severed me quite well for a while letting me run top end games quite well however not at the graphic settings that I want. I've had the card for around 4 years now and I feel like it's time for an update.

GTA V came out recently (I'm hooked) and the card runs the game quite well getting around 60-70fps keeping settings as high as possible e.g Textures on very high, reflection quality on very high, etc) but I had to lower shadows slightly etc. It does drop to the 50s when a lot if going on or if I'm driving really fast. 

So I am looking for a new GPU to help me run GTA V as well as many other upcoming and current games (BF4, Evolve, Crysis 2) on possibly Ultra/Max settings. 

I really do not want to spend too much money on a GPU but I guess to future proof I might just have to. 

I was looking at the GTX 750 as it seems quite cheap. (Not sure what is the difference between these two) - 
Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 Ti Graphics Card (2GB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
and
EVGA NVIDIA GTX 750Ti SC 1176MHz (Boost 1255MHz) 5400MHz 2GB 128-bit GDDR5 HDMI DVI-I DP PCI-E Graphics Card: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

However If that is not too much of an improvement over my current 7850 2GB. 

I was looking at the top range cards.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/MSI-290X-GA...=UTF8&qid=1429479502&sr=8-1&keywords=amd+290x
and
MSI NVIDIA GTX 970 Gaming Twin Frozr HDMI DVI-I DP Graphics Card (4GB, PCI Express, DDR5, 256 Bit): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

However would these GPU's maybe be a bit too much? They look crazy expensive and maybe I could get away with something a bit cheaper?
If you could recommend any other GPU which would meet my needs that would be great!

My current specs and setup.
1440x900 Monitor (But I do plan to upgrade to a 1080p monitor eventually so I would need a GPU that would run the same at 1080p)

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4.3Ghz
CPU Cooler: Xigmatek Prime SD1484
Operating System: Windows 8.1 x64
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V LX
8GB Corsair 1600mhz Vengeance (1x8GB)
Hard drive: Samsung 850 Evo (Operating system)
Hard Drive: 1TB S-ATAIII 6.0Gb/s
Optical Drive: 22x DVD±RW DL S-ATA
Graphics card: AMD Radeon HD 7850 2GB
Sound card: Soundblaster Omni (External USB)
Case: Zalman Z11 Plus
PSU: 650W Corsair TX V2

Two more questions :angel: : Would that case fit the card you recommend?
Also will that Power supply power the new GPU? I really do not want to buy a new PSU at this time.

Thank you ever so much for reading all of this and for your time. Hope you can help me out. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

I would get one of the cards you are looking at and yes they will fit that case.

I am from the uk and wouldn't buy from amazon for computer equipment.

Have a look at Award winning supplier, performance hardware & systems - Scan.co.uk or Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC or PC Components, Desktop PCs, Laptops, LCD TVs & Computer Hardware

They can be cheaper and will deliver faster.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

Hi thanks for the fast reply, so you'd pick any? or do you mean from the top ranges like the GTX 970? 
Also will I be okay for power with that PSU.

Here is a picture of my case just incase. 
https://dl.pushbulletusercontent.com/ifdacZWJ2BiHmxQMlWm727jhkBAH2578/IMG_20150419_231837.jpg

https://dl.pushbulletusercontent.com/i7Dc6E0xDMTGUchhgzDRAtO0pEe5tu8Y/IMG_20150419_231832.jpg


The HDD/DVD rack won't get in the way will it?

Thanks.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

It looks like you have a good 4 inches of room there, not to mention that most GTX 970 cards are about 10.5" in length other than the 3 fan Gigabyte model. You should be fine just make sure you measure. Additionally most GTX 970 cards have the power plugs on the side of the card instead of the leading front of PCB like your current HD 7850. That helps for room as well.

On a side note I would consider dusting - blowing out the dust in your PC to keep it running cool and free of overheating issues


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

How old is the PSU?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*



BowHunter41 said:


> It looks like you have a good 4 inches of room there, not to mention that most GTX 970 cards are about 10.5" in length other than the 3 fan Gigabyte model. You should be fine just make sure you measure. Additionally most GTX 970 cards have the power plugs on the side of the card instead of the leading front of PCB like your current HD 7850. That helps for room as well.
> 
> On a side note I would consider dusting - blowing out the dust in your PC to keep it running cool and free of overheating issues


Ah sweet that's good to know, A friend did tell me though that the 970 can use up to 500w on full load? That seems a bit crazy and I guess my 650w won't do that any good. 



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How old is the PSU?


Oops sorry about my original post I thought its been 4 years but it hasn't.

I received the custom built pc on: 19/6/2012
So it's close to being 3 years old. For every component apart from the SSD.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*



> A friend did tell me though that the 970 can use up to 500w on full load?


Not true. 

GTX 970 will use a maximum of about 150 watts. Nvidia recommends a power supply with minimum rating of 500 watts, but that is for the entire PC.

You're good to go with the TX650


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*



gcavan said:


> Not true.
> 
> GTX 970 will use a maximum of about 150 watts. Nvidia recommends a power supply with minimum rating of 500 watts, but that is for the entire PC.
> 
> You're good to go with the TX650


Sweeeeeet! So what would you recommend out of them cards? Should I just go all in and get the 970? Or is it worth waiting for AMD's 300 series?

I hope you can get back to me asap :blush: So I can order it today so it comes for tomorrow. :dance:

EDIT: Also I know it will be an improvement but by how much compared to my current GPU ( HD 7850 2GB @ 1100Mhz Core clock and 1300Mhz Memory clock as I don't have much knowledge on GPUs. As I noticed the 970 has a 1000Mhz core clock too.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

Just to add (Couldn't edit my previous post)
Would there be much different between these two versions?
MSI NVIDIA GTX 970 Gaming Twin Frozr HDMI DVI-I DP Graphics Card (4GB, PCI Express, DDR5, 256 Bit): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Palit Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 Graphics Card (4GB, GDDR5, PCI Express 3.0): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Also was looking at the Gigabyte one but that just looks huge..

The second one is a bit cheaper but never heard of them. But MSI seems more popular. 
(Just using amazon as a reference if I can't find it cheaper elsewhere) + Amazon Prime


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

I'lld tell you the same thing I tell my clients: There will always be something newer and shinier about to be released. Look for the best performing hardware for your money available today. And at the price point at which you are looking (>$300), the GTX970 rules. 

Of the two cards linked, the major difference is obvious; the cooler. The Palit looks to be a reference design (i.e. follows the original Nvidia spec), whereas the MSI Twin Frozr uses their own dual fan design and should keep the card substantially cooler (especially if overclocked).


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*



gcavan said:


> I'lld tell you the same thing I tell my clients: There will always be something newer and shinier about to be released. Look for the best performing hardware for your money available today. And at the price point at which you are looking (>$300), the GTX970 rules.
> 
> Of the two cards linked, the major difference is obvious; the cooler. The Palit looks to be a reference design (i.e. follows the original Nvidia spec), whereas the MSI Twin Frozr uses their own dual fan design and should keep the card substantially cooler (especially if overclocked).


Thanks, very informative. I went with the MSI GTX 970 :angel: and it should come tomorrow. I noticed my PSU only had 6 Pin connectors two of them but I should get a 6Pin to 8Pin adapter in the box I hope? for one of the connections.

Can't wait now. I hope I can get a lot of games running very high especially GTA V :uhoh:

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

go for an asus gtx 970 strix


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*



greenbrucelee said:


> go for an asus gtx 970 strix


Ah why so? Unfortunately the order has already been dispatched and I can't change it now.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

has a faster core clock but you wont be disappointed with the one you get.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*



greenbrucelee said:


> has a faster core clock but you wont be disappointed with the one you get.


O I see, I looked at the MSI version and its software seems to have profiles and an "OC" profile which goes up to "Boost Clock:1279MHz". And ASUS's website show "1253 MHz" I may be wrong though. 

Can't wait for this card, it's my first Nvidia card EVER, keep doubting myself though thinking I should of ordered the R 290 or something as it's cheaper but maybe that's because I've used AMD cards all my life. Does the GTX 970 outperform the 290 and 290x? I see a few benchmarks which show it does but then I read somewhere else that 290 is better. :ermm:

Steps I will do tomorrow. 
Use Guru3D's Display driver removal tool.
Switch of PC and remove old card.
Insert new card with one 6Pin connector, and using the 6 to 8pin adapter another 8pin connection.
Power the beast on and install Nvidia Drivers and hope for the best.

Also read somewhere that if the computer can't get to windows or doesn't accept the card it could mean I need to update my BIOS?

Thanks for all your help guys. :smile:


EDIT: Do I install the GeForce Experience first? then the drivers as I will be directly install the GTA Optimized Nvidia drivers - Drivers | GeForce


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

Hi, apologies if it feels like I am spamming you with questions but I read around about how only 3.5gb of the memory is fast and the other .5 is quite a bit slower so it's not actual 4gb of fast memory. Will I have issues with this possibly in the future with high end games? Or will this only be a problem if I go past 1080p resolution e.g 4k or 1440p.

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*



> Do I install the GeForce Experience first? then the drivers as I will be directly install the GTA Optimized Nvidia drivers


Yes.



> Hi, apologies if it feels like I am spamming you with questions but I read around about how only 3.5gb of the memory is fast and the other .5 is quite a bit slower so it's not actual 4gb of fast memory. Will I have issues with this possibly in the future with high end games? Or will this only be a problem if I go past 1080p resolution e.g 4k or 1440p.


This is what Nvidia did to everybody and they went under a lawsuit only to lose money for false specs. This was only on the GTX 970.

You're still getting a good card, it will function as needed and give you some good performance.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

I never use geforce experience I just install the drivers manually but thats just me you can use geforce experience if you want,

most cards these days come with some sort of software to allow yu to overclock.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

Hi guys, so i've set it all up and it seems great so far! Just a bit annoyed at the issues a lot of people with the GTX 900s series are having with GTA V (Crashes, stutters etc) 

If you've came across this issue in another post I'd love to know!

Thank you all for your time.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

I haven't heard any crashes with the GTX 9 series. I would expect they are a driver issue though. If you have GeForce Experience installed, it will give you the latest game ready drivers when they come out.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I haven't heard any crashes with the GTX 9 series. I would expect they are a driver issue though. If you have GeForce Experience installed, it will give you the latest game ready drivers when they come out.


I've tried everything, doing a clean uninstall of previous drivers, trying the latest GTA V optimized nvidia drivers and the version before that. 

The game runs great, just a bit odd that some settings cause a crash and get fps drops to like 50 sometimes. I've mainly seen other 900 series users talk about it on reddit. Frustrating that its happening to me too as I upgraded for a better GTA experience :frown:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

Remember that GTA V is a new game, so perhaps give it a little time. Since there are a lot of people complaining Rockstar should take a look at the issue.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

there is a new patch that is supposed to fix the issue that some people get a crash to desktop in gta 5 if your running this through steam you should have had it.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

I'm sure I've got that patch, but I suppose it's up to Rockstar. Thank you all for your help you've been wonderful.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

Hi, as I noticed this wasn't marked as solved I just want to ask a question.

Do you think i am bottlenecking my GPU with my current specs?
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4.3Ghz
CPU Cooler: Xigmatek Prime SD1484
Operating System: Windows 8.1 x64
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V LX
8GB Corsair 1600mhz Vengeance (1x8GB)
Hard drive: Samsung 850 Evo (Operating system)
Hard Drive: 1TB S-ATAIII 6.0Gb/s
Optical Drive: 22x DVD±RW DL S-ATA
Graphics card: MSI GTX 970
Sound card: Soundblaster Omni (External USB)
PSU: 650W Corsair TX V2 

I really hope not as I can't invest in any more components at the moment. 
Just wondering as games like Evolve I can max but have to turn AA off to keep above 60fps (65-80s) 

Even with GTA (Even though I think it just may be nvidia driver / gta issues, but inside the city or when a lot is happening it drops to 55s in FPS but usually its between 75-90

Thank you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

It's certainly not a bottleneck.

You have to note not many GPUs can constantly stay above 60FPS. That's quite hard task to do currently, unless you lower some graphical settings. Nvidia GeForce Experience should allow you to see recommended settings for your game.

GTA especially as seen in this video here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUEYJS799dI


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

You are definetly not bottlenecking, your system could run a gtx 980 without any issue and that is more powerful than your gtx 970.

is your overclock stable? did you stress test it properly?


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

Any I5 processor of the past few generations will not bottleneck any GPU. The bottleneck start to happen when you drop down to low end I3's and AMD AM3 Processors with the higher end GPU setups like R9 290-290x, or GTX 970-980.

There are a few GPU's that will remain 55-60 FPS constant like the R9 290X and GTX 980, and in the most recent games you can run ultra but you might have to turn down draw distance or a setting or two to "high" or medium.

As far as NVidia experience I would not count on that for any representation of settings you should use, and in fact I would not even install it (I don't). The best thing to do when you have a high end GPU is set everything to max, and go from there. If you don't keep 60 FPS (or course you will have an occasional dip to 40'ish with a single GPU) then start going through the game menu one by one starting with textures and turn it down a notch.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

@Masterchiefxx17 O thanks for that, it does seem like a lot of people have a few performance issues now and then, I suppose it will be patched eventually I hope. 

@greenbrucelee Honestly I have not stress tested my overclock at 4.4GHz, I've just went with whether or not my PC crashes or not and kept an eye on the temperatures. This PC did come overclocked at 4.3Ghz and I can't remember why I pushed it to 4.4.

@BowHunter41 Ah that is a good idea working from max and going downwards, I do that quite often with games in general. GTA is a bit of a weird one though - Explained below.

___

I've managed to get GTA working good enough for me for now as I've maxed nearly every setting (apart from MSAA) and just lowered a few fps hogging graphics like Grass to High, Post fx from ultra to very high, tesselation from ultra/veryhigh to high. - Runs at 70-90FPS and drops to 55 sometimes in the city but a lot of people are reporting this issue with the latest patch which I hope will be fixed in any a patch soon. 

Even tried lowering even more but eventually got to a point where lowering the settings did not affect my FPS at all, and actually increasing some settings helped quite a bit with keeping the FPS more stable and smooth. Odd but I've seen a few reddit posts with this problem too, seems like a GTA thing . 

But overall I'm happy with the graphics card, did quick tests on Crysis 2 and Metro 2033 and they run and look great. 

I hope this graphics card will serve me well in the future with any top end fancy graphic games that get released. :blush:

Thank you all very much for your help. You've all been great!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a new GPU.*

Enjoy your system!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to stress test. Just because a system doesn't crash does not mean the overclock is stable.

even if your system was stable at 4.3 and you changed it to 4.4. 4.4 might be too much for it.

you need to stress test with p95 for 6 hours or 20 passes on very high with IBT (note IBT is extremely intensive but will be only take an hour or so over the 6 of p95)

you would not bottleneck with a 970 or 980.


----------

